# Topics > Cyborg, body embedded technology, biohacking, implantable electronics, implantable devices >  Cyborg Foundation, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - cyborgfoundation.com

youtube.com/cyborgfoundation

facebook.com/cyborgfoundation

twitter.com/Cyborg_Labs

Cyborg Foundation on Wikipedia

Founder - Neil Harbisson

----------


## Airicist

CYBORG FOUNDATION
October 22, 2012




> CYBORG FOUNDATION is the Grand Jury Prize Winner in the $200,000 GE FOCUS FORWARD Filmmaker Competition. Watch the winners at focusforwardfilms.com/winners.
> Neil Harbisson was born with achromatopsia, a rare condition that causes complete colour blindness. In 2004, Harbisson and Adam Montandon developed the eyeborg, a device that translates colours into sounds.
> Harbisson has been claimed to be the first recognized cyborg in the world, as his passport photo now includes his device. In 2010, Neil Harbisson and Moon Ribas created the Cyborg Foundation, an international organization to help humans become cyborgs. The foundation has also experimented with other sensory devices, including an “earborg,” which translates sound into color, and a “speedborg,” which allows people to detect movement through electronic earrings that vibrate.
> Directed & Produced & Edited by: Rafel Duran Torrent
> Image & Sound: Filma-T Produccions (Anna Moradell & Joan Figueras)
> Video Effects: Rafel Duran Torrent, Harald Donner
> Music: Neil Harbisson
> Lighting: X So (Xavi Fusté & Miquel Gasol)
> Cyborg Foundation: Neil Harbisson & Moon Ribas
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Cyborg Foundation: design yourself

Published on Sep 6, 2016

----------

